# 1st Movement of Trio for Horn, Cello and Piano



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/3c9b1f9dd64cdd132859a9c1c512a529e16c380a


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

comments would be greatly appreciated. This is my first time composing in this form. I think I was a tad bit overly ambitious.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Would you consider taking the horn part down an octave?

It is really, really high, which is why in this playback it sounds like a flute. The range on pgs 5-6 in much more doable.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks. I will make adjustments.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I changed the Horn to Clarinet, since the horn an octave lower does not sound that distinct from the cello.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

This works fine with clarinet although it is a pendantic part for such an agile instrument.

Can celli really double-stop octaves?
http://www.lunanova.org/CelloET/doublestops.html

What about the triple and quadruple stops which are doubled in the piano? Why bother doing something so difficult with cello when the clarinet part could be played by a good middle-school player?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for the input. I never really thought about double stop octaves being playable by the cello even though I wrote em.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Octaves on the cello in which one of the notes is an open string can be played by near-beginners. If both notes have to have fingers on them, it's suddenly much much more difficult. see the link Lunasong posted.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Are the piano pedal marks placed as you want them to?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

The score abbreviation for cello is vc (although when I am studying score, which isn't too regularly, I write vcl because too often I've wondered - what is "vc"?).

I know you wrote the wind part originally for horn but, now that you've switched it to clarinet, I hope that you'll further develop this line to take advantage of the different characteristics of this instrument. Maybe answer some of those fast lines in the piano with the clarinet?


----------



## cpolk (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm a cellist and some of the chords and double stops are impossible to play, for instance when it switches to C minor the C octave double stop


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

cpolk can you give me a list of double stops that are impossible to play?


----------

